# VIA Ready For High Speed



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 9, 2009)

From the Calgary Herald:

Via Rail ready for high-speed trains: CEO

"The head of Canada’s national passenger rail service says that the Crown corporation is ready to make a fast start on high speed rail service and is prepared to be a key player in any new project introduced by the federal government."

Seeing as how the Calgary, Alberta, Herald is a Canadian paper it's probably safe to assume that the money amounts cited are in Canucks Bucks. Using an online converter, $1 billion Canadian = $973,687,903 U.S.


----------

